# My new toy with q view



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

cold smoke generator from proQ

the box contents:

Smoke generator a candle and a bag of wood dust
And the instructions for use

The box



Contents



my test piece of meat
Pork loin
salted and dried one days





start of the smoker



smoking on its way



After 3 turns and 4 days drying



Cut





am very satisfied with the result


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks wonderful!! I can almost taste it from here!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow that looks great Treegje! 
How did the generator perform? How long did it smoke for? And did it stay burning the whole time?


----------



## petesque (Nov 15, 2009)

TREEGJE

  Please keep posting as I am really interested and want to know more. If you would please share more details about your technique. I am not sure what you mean by 3 turns etc...

Pete


----------



## treegje (Nov 15, 2009)

it worked very well,that is true,
I've already tested a bit
at least 8 hours,I once had 12 hours of smoke


----------



## treegje (Nov 15, 2009)

with 3 turns,I mean

3 turns or smoke,each 8 to 12 hours
it has not once extinguished 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that is the site

http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/Default.html


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice...


----------

